# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  How thorough is my estimation?

## mlmusic

I'm trying to put together as detailed a costing as I can. I try to estimate on the high side of things. Most things here I have looked at to get a reasonable idea of the price. I'm not so much asking if my numbers look right (because obviously you need a lot more detail than that) but looking to see what I might be missing. 
I have a queenslander shell. I'm stripping everything back to bare bones and then making a nice modern interior. All plumbing and electrical from scratch in this section of the house (other half of the house has all the necessities already).  
Anywho, what kinds of things might I be missing from this list? I'm thinking maybe little things like skirting boards and door frame trimmings etc (I've not priced them here). Any major things you can think of? I put 10% extra on this price. 
Cheers!   Flooring Yellow Tongue  $  1,052.73   Underlay  $     297.50   Fasteners  $     200.00   Floorboards  $  4,168.34   Tiles  $  1,552.76      Walls Plasterboard  $  1,210.00   Grout  $     300.00   Tiles  $  6,000.00   Insulation (wall and roof)  $  2,170.31   Insulation (floor)  $     612.88      Windows Windows  $  5,000.00      Doors Front Door  $     500.00   Back Door  $     500.00   French Door 1  $     500.00   French Door 1  $     500.00   Internal Doors  $     600.00      Kitchen Cupboards  $  6,000.00   Sink  $     300.00   Oven  $     500.00   Stove  $  2,500.00   Plumbing Fittings  $     500.00   Benchtop  $  6,000.00   Fridge  $  2,500.00   Dishwasher  $  1,200.00      Bathroom Shower  $  2,000.00   Basin  $  2,000.00   Toilet  $     500.00      Wardobe   $  1,000.00      Deck   $  5,000.00      Plumbing   $  8,000.00      Electrical   $  8,000.00      Certification Drawings  $  1,800.00   Deck Design  $  1,000.00   Certification  $  2,000.00   Owner Builder Course  $     500.00      Tools   $  3,000.00

----------


## OBBob

Hi There. It depends a lot on the spec. of the fittings and the size of the rooms etc.  Some thoughts ... 
Some of those prices look a little low to me (especially the allowance for tools ... ha ha  :Smilie:  ).  
It's hard to tell if you've included adhesives, screws (for example) in with you plaster and tiles.  
Do the floorboards include installation and sanding / polishing?  
Have you allowed permit, building inspector costs?  
The bathroom seems to overlook fittings (taps, rails, etc.), which add up. Also ... does it use the tiles from the flooring section above? 
Waterproofing? 
Rubbish disposal ...    
My advice is ... split up the costing by room in an excel sheet (one sheet per room). So the bathroom goes on one room as you research what you need to do always have it handy so you can add to the list. Allow contingency per room and try to tackle one area at a time and complete it (small wins).   
Good luck!

----------


## mlmusic

Thanks Mate. 
Good idea on doing a room by room costing. Much easier to manage properly. I guess I was trying to be quick before. I just copy pasted that from excel so it looks a bit rough in the forum and hard to read... 
I've included a little for fasteners and grout. Fasteners I can get mega cheap through work (going to go 304 inside and 316 outside because I can - I get such good prices). Probably about 5% bunnings price. 
Tiles I just put a flat $100/sqm rate which is to account for everything. But I'll break it down with more detail in the future. 
I don't think I need too much in the way of tools as I already have a bit. 
Floorboards are bamboo so just click and lock. Not much work needed on those. 
Permits and inspector costs included as per my draftsman's estimation. 
Bathroom costings are a little over the place so room by room will help tidy the costings up - but yes I have taps etc. No rails though they'll be cheap. But best to include everything! 
Rubbish disposal will mostly just take to the local tip but I will get a skip in for the initial strip down so that won't be too bad. 
I guess once I just start breaking it down more and more in excel I should get there. Might post the actual file when I've updated it later on for a more thorough (and easily read) examination. 
Cheers!

----------


## OBBob

Good to hear ... stuff like going to tip is getting rather expensive these days and can add up quickly!  
It's hard for anyone here to really comment because we can't see the actual jobs. I think, break it down as much as you can, add a fair amount of contingency against each room and keep an eye on if these overall value feels right. Then ... make sure you track it as you go along. Firstly so you know if you still have enough money to complete the work or if you need to adjust some items to remain on budget. Secondly, although you'll be telling yourself "I'm never #$##@#@ doing this again" you probably will down the track ... and the sheet is a great tool to have created and tested when you come to that point.

----------


## intertd6

> I'm trying to put together as detailed a costing as I can. I try to estimate on the high side of things. Most things here I have looked at to get a reasonable idea of the price. I'm not so much asking if my numbers look right (because obviously you need a lot more detail than that) but looking to see what I might be missing. 
> I have a queenslander shell. I'm stripping everything back to bare bones and then making a nice modern interior. All plumbing and electrical from scratch in this section of the house (other half of the house has all the necessities already).  
> Anywho, what kinds of things might I be missing from this list? I'm thinking maybe little things like skirting boards and door frame trimmings etc (I've not priced them here). Any major things you can think of? I put 10% extra on this price. 
> Cheers!   Flooring Yellow Tongue  $  1,052.73   Underlay  $     297.50   Fasteners  $     200.00   Floorboards  $  4,168.34   Tiles  $  1,552.76      Walls Plasterboard  $  1,210.00   Grout  $     300.00   Tiles  $  6,000.00   Insulation (wall and roof)  $  2,170.31   Insulation (floor)  $     612.88      Windows Windows  $  5,000.00      Doors Front Door  $     500.00   Back Door  $     500.00   French Door 1  $     500.00   French Door 1  $     500.00   Internal Doors  $     600.00      Kitchen Cupboards  $  6,000.00   Sink  $     300.00   Oven  $     500.00   Stove  $  2,500.00   Plumbing Fittings  $     500.00   Benchtop  $  6,000.00   Fridge  $  2,500.00   Dishwasher  $  1,200.00      Bathroom Shower  $  2,000.00   Basin  $  2,000.00   Toilet  $     500.00      Wardobe   $  1,000.00      Deck   $  5,000.00      Plumbing   $  8,000.00      Electrical   $  8,000.00      Certification Drawings  $  1,800.00   Deck Design  $  1,000.00   Certification  $  2,000.00   Owner Builder Course  $     500.00      Tools   $  3,000.00

    You might want some paint to finish it off nicely. Insurances, safety items, temporary hoardings / fencing.
regards inter

----------

